# Only a handful of active members?



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

It seems like this is the case. Am I wrong?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sure, could be or not.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is possible.

Then again, many don't bother to respond to useless postings or ones of no interest.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Depending on the date and time, you might be wrong, you might be right. So what is your point?



Flint'n'steel said:


> It seems like this is the case. Am I wrong?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Uh-- what?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

www.liberals_r_us.com has a much more varied fare, . . .

Try them for a while, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It depends on the topic. Sometimes I go quite a while just reading and not responding.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounding a bit like the old democrat controlled kay kay kay. They say if it wasnt for all the FBI infiltrators the organization would have dis banded itself several decades ago. Funny how that works huh?


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Obvious troll is obvious, hates christians too - how quaint

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Least he aint advocated killing cops..yet. It could be worse.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Im never going to advise killing cops. Just because I don't share your demented fantasies doesn't mean you have me figured out.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Heres another shocker. I voted for Trump. But hey go ahead and thump those bibles for all the good it will do you.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well gosh..since you voted for Trump and dont like killing cops..think we may get along ok. We are highly tolerant around here..not like libtards who pretend to be tolerant but extend the good vibes only to other Liberals and Muzzies. Whats up with that?


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Well gosh..since you voted for Trump and dont like killing cops..think we may get along ok. We are highly tolerant around here..not like libtards who pretend to be tolerant but extend the good vibes only to other Liberals and Muzzies. Whats up with that?


 Libtards huh? That's very tolerant of you. And as for the Muzzies they need to be muzzled. My own political views are a mixture of both right and left. My religious views are as the constitution states. Everyone has the right to worship or disbelieve as they choose.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go..its a free country I heard. The Constitution is nice.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes LIBTARDS. Meaning Liberal Retards. Got it? Good.

As for what you call Muzzies, I call muslimes. They are a part of a Geo-Political Ideology of World Domination made up of 2 sects. 1 sect wants to kill and enslave all non-believers (infidels) of islam (world domination) and the other sect wants to convert all non-believers (infidels). The second sect is willing to fund the first sect.

They have no place in the US of A.

Get it?

Got it?

Good.



Flint'n'steel said:


> Libtards huh? That's very tolerant of you. And as for the Muzzies they need to be muzzled. My own political views are a mixture of both right and left. My religious views are as the constitution states. Everyone has the right to worship or disbelieve as they choose.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Yes LIBTARDS. Meaning Liberal Retards. Got it? Good.
> 
> As for what you call Muzzies, I call muslimes. They are a part of a Geo-Political Ideology of World Domination made up of 2 sects. 1 sect wants to kill and enslave all non-believers (infidels) of islam (world domination) and the other sect wants to convert all non-believers (infidels). The second sect is willing to fund the first sect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Well Im certainly not going to waste any tears on the Muslims. They can all be relocated to a desert island in the middle of the ocean as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Slippy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes LIBTARDS. Meaning Liberal Retards. Got it? Good.
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Well Im certainly not going to waste any tears on the Muslims. They can all be relocated to a desert island in the middle of the ocean as far as I'm concerned.


That's what I'm talking 'bout!

You're friend,

Slip :vs_wave:


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Flint'n'steel said:
> 
> 
> > Well Im certainly not going to waste any tears on the Muslims. They can all be relocated to a desert island in the middle of the ocean as far as I'm concerned.
> ...


You want to slap the shit out of me but Im a friend? Well as a "friend" im seriously concerned about your mental health. Your two opposing views suggest possible schizophrenia. Have you consulted a psychiatrist? You should.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Go read this and report back for a test. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godless:_The_Church_of_Liberalism


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> You want to slap the shit out of me but Im a friend? Well as a "friend" im seriously concerned about your mental health. Your two opposing views suggest possible schizophrenia. Have you consulted a psychiatrist? You should.


Ok, maybe I can step in here and help you sort this little spat you have going on with Slip out .... ya see, I ain't your friend and also want to slap the shit out of ya. How's that for aligned views?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey Flint and Steel check this out. 
The Best Place To Live In The United States? Here Are 9 Maps To Consider - Bio Prepper


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

:icon_surprised:


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Flint'n'steel said:
> 
> 
> > You want to slap the shit out of me but Im a friend? Well as a "friend" im seriously concerned about your mental health. Your two opposing views suggest possible schizophrenia. Have you consulted a psychiatrist? You should.
> ...


 Hm. Your decision to jump into something that doesn't concern you and immediately resorting to violence suggests insecurity, a fragile ego, and possibly impotence. Perhaps you and Slippy could have the same doctor?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Correct-a-mundo mi amigo!

I've got many a friend that I've slapped the shat out of and vice-versa. So don't get you little pink panties up in a wad, shirley.



Flint'n'steel said:


> You want to slap the shit out of me but Im a friend? Well as a "friend" im seriously concerned about your mental health. Your two opposing views suggest possible schizophrenia. Have you consulted a psychiatrist? You should.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

As in most things in life , a hand full carry the working load.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> As in most things in life , a hand full carry the working load.


 Um...what?


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

This is the most fun I've ever had on a forum. I want to thank you two for the entertainment. Worth every penny.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Um...what?


Flint'n'steel sucks .... tell all of your friends.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Flint'n'steel said:
> 
> 
> > Um...what?
> ...


 Well yes when you compare it to a lighter but flint and steel is still a better method than a bow drill in my opinion.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Just to make you guys feel better I dont mean any of it. Just shit talking for fun.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Time out,, 
play nice or I'll send the Bird of Paradise to fly up your noses.

May the bird of paradise fly up your nose.
May an elephant caress you with his toes.
May your hair be full of lice, may you itch all though the night.
May the bird of paradise fly up your nose.


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

John Galt said:


> Time out,,
> play nice or I'll send the Bird of Paradise to fly up your noses.
> 
> May the bird of paradise fly up your nose.
> ...


 Wheres that from? You make it up?


----------



## Flint'n'steel (Mar 29, 2017)

Little Jimmy Dickens. I see now that the google is ma fren.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Flint'n'steel said:


> This is the most fun I've ever had on a forum. I want to thank you two for the entertainment. Worth every penny.


If it's fun ya want, you should check out this board. The members there are a little more fun. :tango_face_grin:

http://www.theoutdoortradingpost.com/


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Quote Originally Posted by Smitty901 View Post
As in most things in life , a hand full carry the working load.


Flint'n'steel said:


> Um...what?


he answered your trolling question...... a hand full carry the working load of the forum..... you asked .. he answered.. you shouldn't be confused unless you weren't really asking for an answer..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Wheres that from? You make it up?


A song my dad used to sing. I like Dad's version better than Little Jimmy Dickens version.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Like I said, trolls smell bad.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Libtards huh? That's very tolerant of you. And as for the Muzzies they need to be muzzled. My own political views are a mixture of both right and left. My religious views are as the constitution states. Everyone has the right to worship or disbelieve as they choose.


Write this down somewhere and put it away.

One day, . . . you WILL be a believer.

It may be too late, . . . and you may cry, beg, plead, moan, and / or scream like a scalded banshee, . . . but, yes, . . . you Will believe.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Flint'n'steel said:


> Well Im certainly not going to waste any tears on the Muslims. They can all be relocated to a desert island in the middle of the ocean as far as I'm concerned.


I hear the Bikini Atoll has vacancies...


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Like I said, trolls smell bad.


Yep, but it ain't their fault KB. It's their parents fault...


----------

